# new cats hate me singing



## Tiggy19 (Sep 12, 2012)

I adopted two rescue cats a fortnight ago. They are brothers, about 17mths old.

They have been re-homed before, and were very nervous and stressed but are beginning to settle in. They use a litter box, will let me stroke them, will sit next to me and are eating OK. They will panic if I have visitors or if they encounter a new noise, but it wears off.

But I have a problem. I sing with a local choir, and every time I try to rehearse at home they get upset, try to stop me (biting/pulling my hair and crying) and then start fighting each other. If I continue, they come back and start biting me again. I am an alto, and it doesn't make any difference if I sing high, low, slow or fast - they panic and get aggressive.

Is there anything I can do?
[They don't mind the TV or music from CDs, just live music.]


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like you have a critical audience 

Perhaps it's the pitch


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

In a similar vein, I only have to open my guitar case to make my lot run, they haven't even got the courtesy to wait till I play it these days (not that I blame them tbh) Oh, and they hate anybody visiting me as well.

Ian


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol, the title of this thread did make me giggle!

It has only been two weeks so I would give them time to get used to the singing by maybe doing it little and often and quieter than usual. Remember, they have very sensitive ears so to them it's probably quite loud so image what loud is to you times ten!

They are still getting used to you, their environment and the sights and sounds that come with it. I'm sure they will eventually adjust but it will be a gradual process as it always is. A feliway plug may also help keep them calm when you practice but it may be worth trying to shut them out of the room when you are going full pelt for the time being.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be worse, everyone hates me singing, critics everywhere I go . I wouldnt worry too much about the cats, hopefully they will get used to it.


----------



## Tiggy19 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Melba
I will try building it up slowly 
- although I may need to find somewhere else to practice in the meantime as we have 3 performances booked over the next 4 weeks!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

if my cat could use the phone i'm sure he'd report me to the rspca for animal cruelty when i try to sing!!


----------



## Ashleigh Brown (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree with trying to let them get used to it slowly. Also I have had some quite highly strung cats in my time and the feliway seemed to do the trick. There is also a product called M&C Serene-UM Calm Drops which is readily available to calm animals. Completely herbal and only relaxes, does not sedate in anyway for using if you really HAVE to get some practice in! (it helped my dog during fireworks). I would also recommend having them in a separate room if at all possible so the noise is dulled.
Hope you get on with your practice! LOL X


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

This is so like our house!
Both me and OH sing. He is bass and I'm a high soprano. Geoffrey will listen to OH sing but when I start he tilts his head, looks at me and then runs off! Don't think he likes the high pitch! Heehee!


----------

